
A Visa for Job Creators - mjfern
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704631504575532243982639322.html?mod=googlenews_wsj
======
karzeem
"Mr. Anderson, a former Immigration and Naturalization Service official, says
the U.S. would do better to discard capital requirements and welcome any
foreign national who can present a business plan that passes muster with the
Small Business Administration."

The part about discarding capital requirements is a clear win, but why not go
further and scrap the idea of having the SBA screen the business plans? It's
an obvious place for the process to go Kafkaesque, and as step to keep people
from gaming the system, it's easy to defeat. How about a visa for anybody who
wants to come start a business here, period. (Maybe with the proviso that
they're not allowed to draw welfare while on the visa.)

~~~
miloshh
Agreed; unfortunately, the people that will immediately imagine hordes of
terrorists entering the country pretending to be entrepreneurs form a
significant portion of the electorate.

~~~
_delirium
I think in this case they're worried less about terrorists (who can be
excluded on other grounds) and more about mass immigration in general. Simply
requiring that you say you have a business plan is equivalent to having no
requirements, since anyone can say that.

I'm pretty pro-immigration in general, but wouldn't it be more direct to just
greatly increase the immigration quotas, rather than making people go through
the charade of pretending to have a business plan? Either that, or if you want
to insist that it be a real business plan and not a charade, you need someone
to vet them.

------
hartror
"To continue reading subscribe now"

No

~~~
karzeem
Full article at the first result:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=a+visa+for+job+creators>

~~~
RealGeek
WSJ is cloaking

------
exit
why not just let anyone live anywhere?

~~~
_politicalist
Because that's the wrong kind of "globalization." Investor-oriented
globalization is the kind where a wealthy person can move his factory to
Mexico and demand many of the same rights he gets in the US; but a poor
Mexican can't go to New York and do likewise. For more information:

<http://www.chomsky.info/interviews/2006----.htm>

